# Технологии и коммуникации > Интернет > Новости ByFly >  byfly поздравляет с наступающим Новым годом и Рождеством!

## ByFly

byfly искренне поздравляет всех своих пользователей, партнеров и друзей  с наступающим Новым Годом и Рождеством!
	Пусть в Новый 2013-ый год сбываются мечты, а ваша жизнь будет наполнена только чудесными моментами и событиями.
	Мы желаем вам исполнения задуманного, счастья, радости, здоровья и оптимизма - приятно осознавать, что с вашей помощью в течение года мы сделали многое из запланированного!
	Будьте счастливы в новом году!
_Ваша команда_ *byfly*
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

